
Dropping 22TB of patches on 6,500 PCs in 4 hours: BitTorrent - auferstehung
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080309-dropping-22tb-of-patches-on-6500-pcs-in-4-hours-bittorrentdropping-22tb-of-patches-on-6500-pcs-in-4-hours-bittorrent.html
======
tlrobinson
This could have been a very interesting case study on the BitTorrent protocol.
I wonder if they recorded much data.

~~~
spydez
I especially wonder how much the network was saturated during the 2 hours it
took to transfer that 3.5GB patch to all the clients. BitTorrent will use
every last iota of bandwidth and clog every router with tons of connections if
you let it.

~~~
Xichekolas
Surely they could use some kind of QoS to make torrent traffic the lowest
priority. Since they control the clients too (and don't have to worry about
hostile clients trying to subvert your traffic shaping schemes) they can also
set connection limits to keep each client from opening excessive numbers of
connections.

In short, it's not like dealing with bittorrent in the wild, where every
client is trying to leech at max speed with no regard for the rest of the
network. They control both ends of the process, so they can tune it.

